# HV dryer- Shop vac? and the noise



## alilyinthefield (Oct 20, 2011)

ok, so I've been looking and thinking about a HV dryer for a good while but it seems something always gets in the way and takes the money I've been saving for a small one. I do however have a shop vac (several actually) that blows...my question, what horsepower is enough to have the same basic effect? 1.5 seems like maybe it won't be enough but is 6.5HP too much? I read on another thread here about some people using them but that kind of thing wasn't mentioned... I'm not looking for pro quality, just something to help the Aussies dry after a bath and maybe help blow some coat out. 

Do I need any attachments to help the air be more useful for my purpose? like a smaller diameter nozzle for more pressure or will the standard tube be enough?

Also, has anyone ever used one of these? http://www.happyhoodie.com/

I know I'll be able to get one of them to stand for it, she'll actually let me vacuum her, but the others usually leave the room when I'm sucking up hair. One is particularly noise sensitive and though I think I can use do some behavior modification so that he'll tolerate it I'd really like to reduce his stress as much as possible, and the videos have impressed me, but they're just videos, I'd like some personal opinions if anyone has experience with them


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, Im not sure about the HP. Im at work, so I cant see how much mine is that I have at home.

But I was going to say. We use those ear cover like things at work. They seem to help alot. But ours are just stretched out tensor bandages we bought at a dollar store. Much cheaper then the cost of a "real" one.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

You might find this thread about dryers -- including shop vacs -- helpful. 

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/89852-drying-all-fur.html


----------



## alilyinthefield (Oct 20, 2011)

Tankstar said:


> Honestly, Im not sure about the HP. Im at work, so I cant see how much mine is that I have at home.
> 
> But I was going to say. We use those ear cover like things at work. They seem to help alot. But ours are just stretched out tensor bandages we bought at a dollar store. Much cheaper then the cost of a "real" one


I actually have one of those! I have the knee one that I use to hold thin ice packs on my knees occasionally 

How did you get it stretched out? I tried it on my smaller pups head last night and it seemed a bit tight, I am thinking will be too small for my big boy though I didn't try him. I want to do some clicker training with him to get him really ENJOYING it before I ever try putting it on him, which shouldn't take long he already puts his collar on the same way 

Sasha, thanks I did read that thread, but no one mentioned the HP


----------

